# Houston NARBC



## Spud (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone plan on attending the Houston NARBC expo Oct 30-31 (http://www.narbc.com/htm2006/hou_show_info.htm)? 

I believe Beth and Tim are probably going to attend. It may be a good place for the Texas Frog Meet Up. Thoughts?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Any frog vendors?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Cindy with Vivarium Concepts should be there.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cindy wasn't at Arlington which is much closer to home for her. I don't know if she vends at NARBC.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Cindy will be at the Lone star reptile expo in Arlingtion on Oct. 16-17. I don't think she will be at the NARBC in Houston.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know if she will be at the NARBC in Houston, but Cindy was at the ETHS in Houston just a couple of weeks ago. 

I will be at the show. I'm a newbee, but I would love to come to a meet up.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I got to see her to at the ETHS and picked up 4 fat, beautiful lil froglets. Cindy sold me my first Leucs 7 yrs ago and they're still thriving. I can always count on her for quality critters. 

I'd love to meet any other local froggers - wonder why there are so few down south?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I'm trying to see if I can't get a few of us to carpool. I don't want to get a hotel room but the drive from San Antonio is kinda long. 
So I may be going. Maybe.


----------

